# New to the Euro



## Melly (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm Paul from Dundee up in Bonnie Scotland 8)

I ordered my Ibis white 2.0 TFSI the other week and thought i'd join the forum to gather information and guidance from like minded folk.

Having only ever owned and driven Japanese cars (mostly honda, toyota and subaru) im not to clued up on the whole audi scene with regards to imporvements, modifications, faults and fixes. Im sure many hours will be spent on here finding all that out 

I opted for the magma (red?) leather interior with extended leather pack and also went for the 19" 7 arm twin spoke alloys. I'm told it will be ready for pick up in september so counting down the months now :lol:

I'm currently driving a 2006 Subaru Impreza Sti Type UK. Have it tuned to 350bhp-380 lbs/ft so i will miss the raw power when i get my new car but i feel it's a small price to pay for something a bit more grown up.

Thanks for reading

Cheers
Melly


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Lucky you,sound nice welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome once you get your new car dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, we like pictures


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes everyone. I'll get some pics up as soon as i get it.

Cheers
Melly


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

welcome to the forum  A


----------



## J Mays (Feb 28, 2009)

Hows things melly, didn't think I'd ever hear of you parking your arse in anything apart from Jap metal. Where have you ordered the car from?

Cheers Ewan.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Ewan,

Yes im as surprised as you are lol. I was about to order one of the s2000 edition 100 or a new focus rs. Had a wee think about it and ruled the focus out as it would be just as heavy on fuel as the scoob and im pretty sure that when mods are fitted the limit of the revo-knuckle and the lsd will be found and left wanting. The only reason i never went for the S2000 was the fact i would have spent another 10k on getting it supercharged from TTS and all the other supporting mods needed as it just aint fast enough standard as i found out with my first one 

Guy in work had the audi R8 in with him and after having a look around it and sitting in it i decided a TT could be on the cards. Had a drive up to Dundee Audi and test drove the auto tfsi which was nice enough but ordered the manual instead. Was told to expect a September delivery so just waiting for the call now.

You still have that cracking S3 i seen at the shell garage :?:

Cheers
Melly


----------



## J Mays (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice one, Good choice on the TT, the Mk2 is a very nice car, ticks all the right boxes imo. If it ever needs any attention in the workshop I'll make sure its looked after. If I catch it on the Transporter I'll get a couple of pics Pm'd to you.

Yea still Got the S3,willneed to get out for a wee rip when you get the TT. gona be keeping this one(i said that about the TypeR aswell n that only lasted 7months lol) Going for around 300hp & some porsche Style mods.

Cheers Ewan


----------

